# Ack!



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

First of all, my other thread won't open. It asks how you can tell if a fish has an internal parasite, as my betta fish had some white poo today. I ordered Prazi-Pro online today just in case, but I don't want to treat her for something she doesn't have.


edit: Well... nevermind on the last question that was in here? Last night my sister's fish looked bloated and like her scales were sticking out like Dropsy. But this morning I went in there and the bloat was gone and her scales are back to normal! Maybe I was just imagining it in a late night stupor? But that freaking out was totally real... IDK, whatever the reason, Noel is alright. Or, at least she doesn't have any additional problems that she didn't have before =). I still need to know how to tell if a fish has a parasite though.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the web site is acting up because I have been caught in a loop where I get taken back to the home page!!

Anyway fish poop should be the color of the food it eats.
Betta pellets make a small compact brown poop ball. If it has stringy white poop that is abnormal unless you have been feeding it white worms. mine always pooped white after white worms but it was a nice fat poop not stringy.

Your sisters fish may have been very constipated and had a good poop in the night that would reduce the swelling but keep an eye on her . The dropsy may reappear. Don`t overfeed her for a bit. One or 2 pellets a day.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could have been an internal parasite that caused the fish to get bloated and have white poop. I would be extremely careful with that fish. Treat it like it's sick. Give it warm and clean water. No meds until you are sure what it is. Feed it vegetables like peas.


----------

